# Lautstärke eine Videos anpassen



## NemoFinder (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Hochzeitsvideo eines Freundes gedreht und habe es auch schon soweit geschnitten. Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Stimme (Pfarrer) und Musik (Orgel) unterschiedlich laut ist. Der Pfarrer stand mit dem Rücken zur Kamera wodurch dieser jetzt nur sehr leise zu verstehen ist. Dreht man nun die Lautstärke von Video auf platzen einem die Ohren, wenn die Orgel einsetzt. 
Gibt es ein Tool, welches ich mit der Tonspur füttern kann und dieses mir die Tonspur auf einer einheitlichen Lautstärke anpasst?

Gruß


----------



## Another (11. Juni 2013)

Einfache Programme wie Wavepad (shareware) bieten einem Tools wie 'Normalisieren', welche einer Lautstärkenanpassung gleichkommt. Womit du aber nicht automatisch genau die Stimme des Pfarrers lauter und genau das Geräusch der Orgel leiser bekommst. Wie du bereits ansprachst, es dient der einheitlichen Lautstärke. Aber ein Verusch schadet ja nicht.


----------

